

"It's expensive getting hardware to test on" not an excuse to avoid IE testing - DenDen
http://dennisdel.com/blog/mac-ie

======
jsvaughan
you can install IE on Linux using winetricks, so actually it is free (apart
from your time)

~~~
DenDen
There is also this: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=1157...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=11575) \- all you need is VirtualBox. So the end
investment goes down to $0.

